# Can't connect to the internet using ethernet



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

My daughter is having problems connecting to the internet using ethernet. She connects ok using wireless, but unfortunately her dorm is not wireless capable. I was told by our internet provider her ethernet slot, probably failed, and it couldn't be replaced because is was integrated into the motherboard. Warrantee is off. His suggestion was to buy a network card and hook internet that way when she needed to use ethernet. 

This issue started earlier this summer, when I borrowed her laptop on a trip. Tried to connect using ethernet in different motels along our trip, couldn't. Tried different cables, didn't help. Took back the network card, because it seems that we need a express card--a card with different pin configuration. 

Ok I'm a real novice here so, please forgive my lack of knowledge with this--we bought a network card for the pc slot, the one they recommended at the store--unfortunately it doesn't fit/connect into her pc card slot--do they make different sizes on the pins configuration? I think this is a 10/100 if that sound right.

We did talk briefly to a technician about it at Dell--she had us check the config (I think) and it looked as if it was recognizing the broadcom, but still says cable unhooked with tried to attach and install ethernet. 

If anyone has any help or what our next step should be, we would surely appreciate it!! She is without network at college and well that is something that just is not "good".

Thanks 

Dell Inspiron E1505 Intel Core Duo Processor
T2050DW1390, BROADCOM CORPORATION 
I'm not sure what this is, but when I looked for broad com this is what I got.
Cable not connected is the error message, no yellow or red splats when checked the devices list that technician walked us to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This machine requires a rather new type of card, the Express Card. Most older laptops still have the PCMCIA Card Bus slots. This is the cheapest Express Card NIC I found, which is the type of card you need for that laptop:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3191916&CatId=588

Of course, maybe we should do a small amount of diagnostics first...

Let's see this for the netwrok.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I did not IPCONFIG, and the messages flew by--how to I get it to stop? So I can print it. 

Sorry, I'm pretty much a novice at this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you follow the instructions exactly?

*Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:*

If you do that, they'll stay around as long as you like.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got the information, but can't paste it here so this is what it says:

Ethernet Adapter Wireless Network Connection: 
Connection--Specifice DNA Suffix
Description Dell Wireless 1390 Wlan Mini-Card
Description 00-16-CF-17-BA-63
Physical Address yes
DHCP enabled yes
AutoConfiguration Enabled yes
IP address 192.168.1.100
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
default gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP server 192.168.1.1
DNS server 207.190.94.2 
207.190.94.129
Lease Obtained Saturday, Sep 08, 2007 5:45:19
Lease Expires Skunday, Sept 09, 2007 5:45:19

I did this when it was connected wireless--I will do it unhooked as well--as I attemp to hook up with the broadcom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that IPCONFIG shows a good connection to a wireless network.

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I most not have scrolled down far enough this is the rest---I am now trying to connect using the cable and it will not

Ethernet Adapter local Area Connection
Media State Media disconnected
Description Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated cont
roller Phuscial address 00-15-C5-A6-1B-45

Why disconnected? That doesn't look right??


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pinging 216.... bytes =32 time = 111ms TT:=51 
bytes =32 time = 111ms TT:=51 
bytes =32 time = 110ms TT:=50
bytes =32 time = 111ms TT:=50

Ping stats for 216.109.112.135:
Packert sent 4 received 4 lost 0
round trip time minimu 110ms...


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

ping yahoo. 
bytes =32 times =112ms TTL=52 
Request timed out.
Replay from 66.94.234.13
bytes =32 times =115ms TTL=51 
Ping stats sent 4 received 3 lost 1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are connected to the Internet, as evidenced by the PING results. As far as the "Media disconnected", if you don't have a cable to the router, that's what the wired connection would indicate.

This is also why we ask for the WHOLE display, there are lots of subtle clues in the IPCONFIG display that are useful in solving issues.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have an option to select all, so I had tried to print screen and copy, but It would not let me copy here in this forum?

Right now we have a wired connected to the router, but Local connection states netwrok cable unplugged, firewalled Broadcom 440 x 10/10 integ...


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

also states that the broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller, device type, network adapter is working properly

We get the same message when this is plugged directly into the outlet rather then going through the router, we have switch ethernet cords as well. And this computer the desktop that I'm using to write this message, uses the same outlet and works fine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I don't have an option to select all ..."

What are the options when you right click in the Command Window?

As an alternative you can left click on the c:\ icon in the extreme upper left of the Command Window then hover the mouse pointer over EDIT and you should be able to select 'Select All.'

Please try again to post the complete ipconfig /all; it is OK to be connected both wired and wireless.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricki Lowe>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ricki
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-17-BA-63
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.190.94.2
207.190.94.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 08, 2007 5:45:19
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 09, 2007 5:45:19 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-A6-1B-45


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

looked like didn't paste all because it was too large maybe? here is the rest

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-17-BA-63
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.190.94.2
207.190.94.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 08, 2007 5:45:19
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 09, 2007 5:45:19 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-A6-1B-45


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks. I don't see anything unusual in the ipconfig. With everything else you've tried the NIC probably is bad. But wait to see if John has something else to test.

You could also get a USB ethernet adapter, but I do not recommend it. It would be fine for occasional connections in hotels, but for everyday use in the dorm I think the card, such as John pointed out, is more reliable.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks normal.

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

destination host unreachable


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ping yahoo.co Ping request could not find host yahoo.com Please check the name qand try again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are other machines connected to this router working?

EDIT: Forget that. I think I'll vote that the NIC is bad also.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes other computer is working fine. so sounds like the best thing would be to replace the express card ethernet connection?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's where it seems to be heading.


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate your help. Looks as if I will find a express card to purchase.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See my earlier link. 

I'd see if you can find one at a local dealer that allows returns. Just in case it's something really obscure we haven't figured out.


----------

